# Surprise! Babies!



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I looked in my tank today, and to my shock and surprise, there were five little platy fry hanging out in my hornwort! I scooped them up and have them in a fry net until they get a little bigger. Now I'm trying to figure out who was responsible. There are only girls in my tank.

Chessie


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

If you recently purchased any new tank mates, they may have already come pregnant. Also, immature males may be easily mistaken for females.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I think the new Variates I got about a month ago is to blame. It just surprised me because she is tiny. I am sure that they are all girls.

Chessie


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Female platys can store sperm internally, and refertilize themselves as soon as they have given birth. Once pregnant, always pregnant ;-( or at least repeatedly pregnant for 6-8 months.
So it could well have been a male at the store - how long have you had them?


----------



## Cathy (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, like the last poster said, they can store sperm in their bodies until they sense they are under the right conditions. Water conditions and temperature had everything to do with your new additions


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, it's nice to know I have a good tank. 

I do think the babies came from the one I just got. I've had her about a month. I figure that is about right for babies to randomly show up. It just shocked me because the new fish was so skinny.

Chessie


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

nice surprise!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

When I was a kid on a tight budget (okay, no budget) I would always buy platy females who were carrying. One fish, and a little patience, and pretty soon I'd have a beautiful tankful...


----------

